# Why?



## salt and pepper (Jan 28, 2013)

Why do I get a message box saying my replies are too short, when they are not? It says to add 4 more characters. Then when I do I get the same message?

                          Joey


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just happened to me too, Joey.  I'm looking into it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2013)

This is a recent thing, I'll have to bug Frank about it.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just happened to me too, Joey. I'm looking into it.


 
Thank You Dear.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2013)

While I didn't have it happen today, I did a few days ago when I was trying to quote something.  Actually, it was in a PM I was trying to reply to and my reply was outside the quotes but it just wouldn't work.  Just thought I would give you another context for the problem!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks, Princess!  We can't say +1 anymore.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Princess!  We can't say +1 anymore.



How come?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know if this has nay bearing, but I just tried ti multi-quote and could not.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Princess!  We can't say +1 anymore.





LPBeier said:


> How come?





pacanis said:


> I don't know if this has nay bearing, but I just tried ti multi-quote and could not.




Hmmm...that seems to be working.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 28, 2013)

Whew, good thing.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 28, 2013)

The minimum character count is 4.  This does not include any (multi)quoted text.  

If there is still a problem please PM me and I can have a deeper look.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 28, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> How come?



+1 is only two characters.  It now wants at least 4 characters or it gives you PF's error message.  To read the message "picture", click on it and it will get bigger.  or you could just try to post the message "+1".

I'm sure the Techies here can fix the problem.  

Who wants to bet on how long it takes?  I'd say within 2 days.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Princess!  We can't say +1 anymore.



I want +1 back too!  So concise and to the point.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> The minimum character count is 4.  This does not include any (multi)quoted text.
> 
> If there is still a problem please PM me and I can have a deeper look.



It didn't use to be 4, it was less for a bit.  I could use ~ to create a character to post a pic.


----------



## Alix (Jan 28, 2013)

It used to be more than 5 and Janet fiddled with it about 2 yrs ago. She got it dropped to 1 or 2 characters so that you could reply with a smiley. 

Are we having issues with flamers Frank?


----------



## chopper (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## chopper (Jan 28, 2013)

chopper said:


>



+1


The smile worked, but this +1 did not.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 28, 2013)

chopper said:


> +1
> 
> The smile worked, but this +1 did not.



The smile emote shows up as "" (without the quotes) in the app for DC. All of the emotes have a character representation. Maybe that's why they work and +1 doesn't? They are all actually "seen" by the posting algorithm as four or more characters.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 29, 2013)

It was changed for a couple of reasons.

It does help keep people on their toes when we make changes.  And smilies are made up of a code that is usually longer : lol : for instance.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 29, 2013)

But when I did my PM I had a whole paragraph, and it was most definitely outside the quote of the original message. I didn't report it then because I thought it was just me!


----------



## Cerise (Jan 29, 2013)

Encountered the same message when quoting one post in my reply.  Still have the banner at the bottom.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 29, 2013)

If you guys can take a screen shot of the message you are trying to post and the error, Frank might be able to see something in it that would help him figure the problem out.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> If you guys can take a screen shot of the message you are trying to post and the error, Frank might be able to see something in it that would help him figure the problem out.




That can be helpful.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 30, 2013)

can i be allowed to search for only two characters? b and t? (bt)

you never know, it might be about bacillus thuriengensis.

yeah, i'm only dirt, but recent post proves it's food.

nevermind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2013)

okay


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 30, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> okay


 
  Yes that is the message, But then I'll write an addition and it still comes up so my message is not delivered!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> okay




Hmmm..


I see 2 then 3 characters which both are < 4.

Or are you trying to be tricksy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> 
> I see 2 then 3 characters which both are < 4.
> ...



no

this is something new, I have been able to post two characters before

Joey's problem is his message going "between" after he adds the extra characters and never being delivered.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 31, 2013)

Princess said:


> no
> 
> this is something new, I have been able to post two characters before
> 
> Joey's problem is his message going "between" after he adds the extra characters and never being delivered.


 

Thank you Princess. I would like to add that some of my messages are not short 1 liner's a few are fairly long.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 31, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Princess!  We can't say +1 anymore.



+1


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 31, 2013)

buckytom said:


> can i be allowed to search for only two characters? b and t? (bt)
> 
> you never know, it might be about bacillus thuriengensis.
> 
> ...


 
Been drinking your bath water again I see, what will we do with your?


----------

